# 2002 BMW R1200C Phoenix Edition For Sale (ABS) - San Diego, CA



## QuikSilvr (Aug 19, 2013)

Selling my 2002 BMW R1200C with only 13,414 Miles on it. Has had the major Inspection 2 Services completed about a year ago. Tags up to date and have title in hand. Also have the OEM Saddle Bag Bars installed on bike, they are hard to come by, just need the OEM Bags to use properly, but all saddle universal saddle bags can be mounted.

No issues, bike runs great. There are 2 small dents in the gas tank due to the turn signal controls not being adjusted properly.

Will also include tank bag, universal leather saddle bags, Center stand & maintenance stand.

Currently has aftermarket side mirrors installed as one of the OEM mirrors came out of the housing. Will include original mirrors as well.

Located in San Diego, CA

$6,000 OBO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuikSilvr (Aug 19, 2013)

SOLD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

